# Happy St. Patty's Day! (PWI)



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok, the Irish spirit of the day has a bit of a hold of me... lol, so I'm going to try to keep this short. My evening line up went well, here's to my late grandfather on his favorite day of the year! Chimay trapist ale that was preceded by an Aventinus, accompanied by a Pardon anniversary 1926. All whilst grilling bison meat burgers with grilled onions, and blue cheese crumbles. Man, I love the USA!


----------



## curtis (Jan 23, 2011)

nice...enjoy


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

> Man, I love the USA!


You're aware that we are able to do this also in Canada, right? (just kidding of course)

Wish I had a nice St Patrick day like yours; mine was doing the laundry, cleaning the leftover dishes from yesterday, cleaning the appartement up a bit and then go to work 16h-0h.

EDIT* Now you gave me blue cheese cravings!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

ShawnBC said:


> You're aware that we are able to do this also in Canada, right? (just kidding of course)
> 
> Wish I had a nice St Patrick day like yours; mine was doing the laundry, cleaning the leftover dishes from yesterday, cleaning the appartement up a bit and then go to work 16h-0h.
> 
> EDIT* Now you gave me blue cheese cravings!


Oh I know! I spend a little time every year in Ottawa. What I meNt was, I'm glad to be home. I was recent out .of the country for 6 months. Lol. Sorry yours was rough, but happy st pattys to ya all the same!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Wonderful pictures Jordan! Man, you really celebrate in style! Chimay and a Padron?! Is that the Principe vitola? How was it?

Looks like an awesome evening though brother, if anyone deserves it, it's you my friend. Thank you for all of your service in protecting our freedoms and the freedoms of others!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like a good dark beer. I like dark beer and Padron Aniversary... good combonation!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Wonderful pictures Jordan! Man, you really celebrate in style! Chimay and a Padron?! Is that the Principe vitola? How was it?
> 
> Looks like an awesome evening though brother, if anyone deserves it, it's you my friend. Thank you for all of your service in protecting our freedoms and the freedoms of others!


It was the Principe, and let me tell you, it was delicious! The Cocoa flavors you always hear about are not easy to miss! So much so, that I almost wished I had a Double Chocolate Stout to go with it. That was the first Padron Anniversary I've had and it was unreal. That cigar did a lot for my overall perspective of cigars much like having an Anejo Shark did for me. I really wish they weren't so expensive, I would have that cigar hanging out of my mouth daily. Oh well, I'm glad I had it and saved it for that occasion!

BTW, I had it stored for quite a few weeks at 63%RH and an average temp of about 68 degrees. It was so perfect, I can't imagine wanting to even try to store it at any other number.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> It was the Principe, and let me tell you, it was delicious! The Cocoa flavors you always hear about are not easy to miss! So much so, that I almost wished I had a Double Chocolate Stout to go with it. That was the first Padron Anniversary I've had and it was unreal. That cigar did a lot for my overall perspective of cigars much like having an Anejo Shark did for me. I really wish they weren't so expensive, I would have that cigar hanging out of my mouth daily. Oh well, I'm glad I had it and saved it for that occasion!


Thanks brother! I think you pretty well just convinced me on having this for a birthday smoke or perhaps this afternoon to celebrate earlier. Yeah I know what you mean about the price, $9 is a bit steep but heck, if you just had a principe every other week to really enjoy yourself or once a month, that wouldn't be too bad!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks like you had a good time Jordan. Happy St. Patty's Day to you and your grandfather. You did him right Bro.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks brother! I think you pretty well just convinced me on having this for a birthday smoke or perhaps this afternoon to celebrate earlier. Yeah I know what you mean about the price, $9 is a bit steep but heck, if you just had a principe every other week to really enjoy yourself or once a month, that wouldn't be too bad!


Yeah, I'm sure it wouldn't be THAT bad, but still pretty pricey for me. Dang it, now I want to try every other one! lol. So amazing, one of these days, maybe a Christmas present to myself or something.



fishkilla said:


> That looks like you had a good time Jordan. Happy St. Patty's Day to you and your grandfather. You did him right Bro.


Thanks buddy, I appreciate it.


----------

